

Are Disqus, Tweetup, Facebook and Twitter Slogging Your Blog? - znmeb
http://borasky-research.net/2010/11/19/are-disqus-tweetup-facebook-and-twitter-slogging-your-blog/

======
cheald
Yes, absolutely. Facebook is the worst offender by far, here - it loads
separate resources (CSS, extra JS, different URI but equal in content) for
every button on the page. Blocking it results in a startling faster web
browsing experience. I don't have benchmarks on hand, but if you use Chrome's
profiler and inspect heap sizes in pages like Techcrunch and Mashable, the
heap size when you block Facebook assets is ~50% of what it is otherwise. It's
pretty bad how badly those widgets slaughter page performance.

